# new years 2008 at hoover???



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

well,it's that time again.thought i'd get it started early to gauge interest for another get together.
there's one glitch this year,which puts me at a disadvantage.as some of you know,i recently sold my boat,which leaves me two optons.

option#1---forget the 5th annual hoover new year trip 
opyion#2---thow myself (and toad)at the mercy of other members with boats in hopes that we will have a ride

in any case,if weather cooperates,i would be up for it even if it was just to hang out like several people did last year.a little food,coffee,etc and shooting the bull while others fish,and afterward.
due to health reasons,temps less than upper 30's will probably keep me off the water,but not away from the bankside party where i can get out of the cold air.
so,let's hear it from anyone interested this year.

again,this is not technically a ogf sponsored event.just a bunch of not so bright fishermen getting together for a different kind of new year gig


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Ying6 and I should be present, don't have plans to be out of town like last year.
You and Toad are welcome in my boat, plenty of room.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

God willing I'll be there again. I'll be sure to have my "tent" again, as well as a heater this year! I dought if I'll be on the water but I'll be at the shelter having a great time as we did last year. I'll also have my chair to set in the warm tent 
Lets hope we can get the food part worked out this year. I'll try my best to have a few more attend this year.
For those of you that have never been to one of these try to stop by and say hello.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks erik 

dale,i think we can improve things this year,once we get some people commited to showing.i may fix up a little something to eat too.too bad i lost my "connection" for the goodies(you know what i mean)


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I figure if we have the interest I would bring my camp stove and cook up some hot dogs. That and a few side dishes along with chips and you can't go wrong. We'll get it worked out for sure. ( by the way I understand for sure) 
We'll have to work on another "connection"


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Unless we book the band gig at Middle Bass Island for New Years Eve. If not I'll be there


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

There is a good chance that I can make it with my "tub". I won't know for sure until much closer to that date as I have to squeeze in a marriage, honeymoon, Xmas, and muzzleloader season and then see if I'm allowed out! haha


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL.after all that stuff you'll be needing a day on the water to chill out(pun intended)


----------



## FISHGUY (Apr 8, 2004)

I'll be there just to watch Misfit set sail into a snow squal like last year,It was nice meeting some of you OGFers last year. Dale Rick let me know if there is any thing i can do to help you guys? Fishguy


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

looking forward to seeing you lee.and i'm sure we can use some help with something.

ps.................bring the boat this time


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

I`ll be there. Wouldn`t miss it for any thing.
Grand-daughter (Sam), and call out 
"Waterline" ,"Fish For Fun" and some others to be named later.
Dale if you want or need any thing [with-in reason]
let me know.
Misfit if you dont float, then you can amuse us all with
some of your fish-tales.
Mean while MERRY CHRISTMAS to all
and to all a good night.

Capt Hook


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

im in if goat will let me tag along


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

mushroommman.

what style music you do...
i am musician from pataskala as well 





mushroomman said:


> Unless we book the band gig at Middle Bass Island for New Years Eve. If not I'll be there


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

littleking said:


> im in if goat will let me tag along


I dunno'...we can't have any near sinkings when the water is that frigid.   

If we go I'll insist on putting the drain plug in the *right* hole.  

*Wait a minute - did that sound right?


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

misfit said:


> again,this is not technically a ogf sponsored event.just a bunch of not so bright fishermen getting together for a different kind of new year gig


Ain't that the truth. 



Bassnpro1 said:


> There is a good chance that I can make it with my "tub". I won't know for sure until much closer to that date as I have to squeeze in a marriage, honeymoon, Xmas, and muzzleloader season and then see if I'm allowed out! haha


Kiss your fishing time good bye. Hopefully the little lady will let you out of the house for a little while.



SwollenGoat said:


> I dunno'...we can't have any near sinkings when the water is that frigid.
> 
> If we go I'll insist on putting the drain plug in the *right* hole.
> 
> *Wait a minute - did that sound right?


I hate when that happens. And no that did not sound right. 

Fishintiger will be there.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

SwollenGoat said:


> I dunno'...we can't have any near sinkings when the water is that frigid.
> 
> If we go I'll insist on putting the drain plug in the *right* hole.
> 
> *Wait a minute - did that sound right?


i've swam it before, can do it again


----------



## Big New (Feb 23, 2006)

I say we have a hog roast!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

YO GOAT!!

if you need a body to sacrifice im in!!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Big New said:


> I say we have a hog roast!


 Lesson learned from last year.....Keep it simple! .

If I come I'll be bringing the boat -- weather & hangovers permitting.


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Net said:


> -- weather & hangovers permitting.


That's the same boat I'm in...no pun intended.  

===

Mitch, I'll be in touch as we near that date. Looks like Littleking is going with me, but I think we might be able to squeeze 3 onboard if weather permits.


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

More than likely I'm in. I missed it last year and that was a drag.


----------



## CRESTLINER (May 21, 2006)

So what time will this start......


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

time will be decided soon.probably around 10:00 but i'm open to suggestions.
that should be enough time for some of the hangover remedies to start working


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hook-
Remind me when we get closer. I'd say something hot would be good. I'm planning on having the stove and cook some hot dogs, we can build on that if you want. 
Rick- we'll get in contact and finalize something soon.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

misfit said:


> probably around 10:00 ...that should be enough time for some of the hangover remedies to start working


Rick, that cracked me up!! I will still be in bed at 10am  ...pain killers won't start kicking in until 2pm! :C :C


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

brian..............just take whatever ou took last year.seemd to at least get you on your feet


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

DaleM said:


> Hook-
> Remind me when we get closer. I'd say something hot would be good. I'm planning on having the stove and cook some hot dogs, we can build on that if you want.
> Rick- we'll get in contact and finalize something soon.


Well if we are going to have hot dogs someone needs to bring some chilli and cheese to top them off with. Hmm...I can almost taste them now.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

If I can make it, I get out and introduce myself. Maybe throw a line in from shore.


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey Bob, ................ Be there





CRESTLINER said:


> So what time will this start......


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm hoping to be there to meet some of you guys....If I can make it I'll probably have an extra seat on my boat for someone to go out for a short trip.....


----------



## XRacer (Feb 12, 2007)

Count me in for at least a stop by and say hello and bring a goody of some kind. Brian


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I would like to attend and If I am in Ohio I will be there, let me know what to bring, ( I make a really good Venison chilli) and even if I can not make it myself I will be glad to help with whatever I can. I have alot of basic stuff.


----------



## fishhook01 (Apr 9, 2004)

i'll be there if fishguy brings me bologa sandwich


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> i'll be there if fishguy brings me bologa sandwich


hey bill,make that two baloney ammys


----------



## fishhook01 (Apr 9, 2004)

lee makes a mean sandwich he dose not even wash his hands


----------



## CRESTLINER (May 21, 2006)

Hey Tom, I'll try to be there sometime before the football games start.......


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep it going guys. What ever you'd like to bring would be fine. I'm sure if we get a decent crowd all would be appriciated.


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

Where is the location, and will we be fishing or swapping fish stories? PM me if you want!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

red bank ramp.
fishing and/or lying.


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

oooo oooo ooo! I am looking for something to do this new year! My regular Fishing partner wont be able to fish our annual hangover retreat this year and i am looking for some good water! Gimme some info and I will be there! Also as my Name tag states....I can bring alot of food at cost and do a rightous job cooking! lemme know!


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

What time does this shindig start?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

well people,i hate to say this,but things don't look good for me to make it on new years 
due to a couple uncontrollable conditions,including the present forecast,i seriously doubt i'll be able to get out.as i mentioned n the original post,my lungs just can't tolerate the cold air when temps get down toward the freezing mark.as much as i want to get out,i just don't feel like pushing my luck.i already have a slight lung infection now,and the cold/damp air won't help that situation.after last year's bout with pneumonia i've learned that alomg with all the bad stuff that comes with old age,also comes a bit more wisdom 
i apologize to all,but hope this won't stop some of you from carrying on with your plans.at least i'll be with you in spirit 

ps................if things change for the better,i may drive over to hang out for a short visit anyway,but don't hold me to it.


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

Thats a bummer Misfit! I hope This doesnt crash the party. It sounds like you were drumming a beat alot of people were listening to!

What time are people showing up and where? I have never been to hoover but would love to meet up with the group! 
Also if many are coming I can bring Thermal Carafes for coffee etc. and or food depending on equipment there. I.e. Electric? / Water?


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Misfit I will gladly pitch a tent and have a heater inside if that will help you I will ever bring a chair and table we will make sure you get to the table and chair. I still don't know where the event is and what time. Looks like I am in.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

for those wo are still in,red bank ramp is the place.there is an open shelter right by the parking lot where we set up.he plan was for people to show around 10:00 or when they can make it,and fish/hang out till???????probably mid afternoon or whenever people get cold or tired and want to leave.nothing is set in stone as to times.
leupy,if you're willing to go out of your way like that,i'd find it hard to not be there to appreciate it.if the forecast holds,i will probably make the most of your generostity 
as mentioned,i probably won't be able to fish,due to the cold,but i can sit and bs with the best of you guys 
i'll bring a camp stove and try to at least make a pot of chili or something.

there will be no electric,so coffee will have to be brought by those who want it or we can make a coffee run when needed.of course if someone has an old percoltaer they could cook it up on the stove.
any other ideas are welcome.time is short,so let's hear it.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

might have to sneak over for a visit if wife is not working.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

get on over,troy.if i can drag my tired old bones out,you got no excuse


----------

